
Find and follow politicians in your ZipCode on Nationsroot - jwalant
iOS - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apple.co&#x2F;2PaON13
Android - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2CwOF5C
Website - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nationsroot.com<p>Forward this message to remind your friends &amp; family to vote.
======
masonic
Website has no zip code entry mechanism, and zip code doesn't mesh with
district boundaries well at all anyway.

